# Method Feeder



## bloozer (21. April 2013)

Hey Freunde,

bin gerade dabei den Method Feeder auszuprobieren (Karpfen, Barbe usw.). Habe mir dazu Halibut Pellets (10mm) geholt. Kann ich die auch als Futter für den Method Feeder verwenden? Wenn ja, wie geht das? Pellets einfach einen Tag vorher mit Wasser vermischen?

Und noch ne andere Frage: Wenn ich auf Barbe gehe mit dem Method Feeder, wie schwer sollte der Feeder mindestens sein, damit ich den Selbsthakeffekt erzielen kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG, Daniel


----------



## Welpi (21. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Die Pellets in einem Gefäss mit Wasser bedecken, 2-3 Minuten warten, das Wasser abgiessen und die feuchten Pellets über Nacht in den Kühlschrank. Die Classycatchers haben auf Ihrer Seite da sehr gute Tipps... google mal "Pelletbombe"


----------



## bloozer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Vielen Dank! Muss ich dann noch wie bei classycatchers beschrieben ein Bindemittel verwenden, oder geht das auch ohne? 

Dazu dann 60gr Method Feeder wg. dem Selbsthakeffekt?


----------



## Welpi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Das geht bestimmt auch ohne.... kommt ganz auf die Konsistenz der Pellets an. Ich würde ein wenig experimentieren (z.B. Pellets 10 Minuten wässern und dann abgiessen oder die Pellets länger im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen). Sie sollten halt die richtige Konsistenz haben, d.h. der Pelletbrei sollte am Feederblei gut haften und den Wurf überstehen.  Das nötige Gewicht zum Selbsthaken kann von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein, je nachdem was die Karpfen so an natürlicher Nahrung fressen können die Rüssel härter oder weicher sein. Ich würde es am Anfang mit einem 60 Gramm Feeder versuchen.


----------



## Dunraven (22. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Bei pellets gibt es die Fausregel pro mm 1 Minute im Wasser lassen. Bei 2mm Pellets also nach 2 Minuten das Wasser abgießen, bei 4 mm nach 4 Minuten, usw. Soviel Wasser nehmen das sie komplett bedeckt sind sollte klar sein.


----------



## Hümpfi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Ich bereite die Pellets immer beim Angeln vor, einen Tag vorher Anfeuchten und in denn Kühlschrank wäre mir viel zu umständlich und ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht notwendig. Pelletsbinder brauchst du auch nicht du musst nur die Richtige Konsistenz bei denn Pellets erwischen. Die genannte Faustformel von Dunraven haut da ganz gut hin.
Ich Fische die Method Feeder fast nurnoch auf Durchlauf. Probier das mal aus, da bekommst du wirklich mal mit wieviele Fische wirklich am Platz sind und mit dem Köder rumspielen.

mfg


----------



## bloozer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Hey, vielen Dank euch für die hilfreichen Antworten! Werde ich versuchen heute mal auszuprobieren...

Welches Vorfach benutzt hier? Fluocarbon, 0,25mm?

LG, Daniel


----------



## Hümpfi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Flurocarbon ist nicht notwendig, meine Standartvorfächer sind 0,22mm. Stark.

mfg


----------



## bloozer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

habe heute versucht meine Pellets mit Wasser aufzuweichen (damit ich sie mit dem Method Feeder fischen kann)... Nach 2,5h waren sie immer noch zu hart, um sie in die Moulde zu pressen! Also braucht es doch ein wenig länger, oder?


----------



## grubenreiner (23. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

die meisten nehmen dafür 4 oder maximal 6 mm Pellets.
Bei 10mm wird es wesentlich länger dauern wenn es denn funktioniert.
Ausporbieren!


----------



## Hümpfi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

@ blozzer
Wie groß wren die Pellets die du verwendet hast?

mfg


----------



## grubenreiner (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

laut erstem Beitrag 10 mm


----------



## Andal (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

So eine Pelletpumpe kostet zwischen 10,- und 15,- €, dazu einen sauber bindenden Methodmix und fertig ist der Lack. Wozu also der ganze Aufwand, wenn es duetlich einfacher und vor allem zuverlässig geht?


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Servus.
Also es ist schon faszinierend wie man aus jedem Schei...... eine Wissenschaft machen kann. Wozu eine Feederrrute wenn ich selbsthakmethode fische da kannst jede Rute nehmen wo das Wurfgewicht passt weil der Fisch ja sowieso gegen das Blei rennt. Früher haben wir ne Teigkugel ums Blei geknetet und gut wars heute heißt das Method Feeder.
Mann ich zuck echt noch aus wie die Leute verarscht werden.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## bloozer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

ja es sind 10mm Halibut Pellets... Ich fische mit dem Drennan Method Feeder im Fluss auf Barben und Karpfen. 

Vllt. brauchen die Pellets 3h damit sie in die Mould gepresst werden können!


----------



## Hannoi1896 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Es geht mit 10mm Pellets. Ich hab sie mal ne viertel Stunde ins Wasser gelegt und danach abgegossen. Dann eine Nacht, sprich 8-10 Stunden, in den Kühlschrank. Danach hab ich noch Honig bis zur gewünschten Konsistenz dazugemischt. Hat 1A geklappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also es ist schon faszinierend wie man aus jedem Schei...... eine Wissenschaft machen kann. Wozu eine Feederrrute wenn ich selbsthakmethode fische da kannst jede Rute nehmen wo das Wurfgewicht passt weil der Fisch ja sowieso gegen das Blei rennt. Früher haben wir ne Teigkugel ums Blei geknetet und gut wars heute heißt das Method Feeder.
> Mann ich zuck echt noch aus wie die Leute verarscht werden.
> MfG
> Lenzi



Wir haben damals nur drauf vergessen, die Fuadawurzn mit Radau zu bewerben... dumm gelaufen. Heute wären wir berühmt!


----------



## Hümpfi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

10mm Pellets halte ich da era für ungeeignet. Ich verwende immer 2mm Pellets. Willst du doch die großen Pellets verwenden bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als diese am Tag vorher vorzubereiten.

@Lenzibald
Zwischen Teig ums Blei knetten und Method Feeder bestehen doch sehr große Unterschiede. Zudem sagt doch niemand das man denn Method Feeder Feststehend Fischen muss? Ich halte es sogar für besser die ganze Sache auf Durchlauf zu Fischen und erst recht dann ist eine Feederrute nötig.

mfg


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Wollte ich gerade sagen,höchstens 2mm Pelltes als pur Futter verwenden das klebt viel viel besser!


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Servus.
@Hümpfi
Dann klär mich doch bitte auf wo der Riesenunterschied ist. Ich knete ne Teigkugel oder Futterkugel ums Blei in den Futterkorb oder in-um die Futterspirale egal ob mit fest oder durchlauf. Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen was bei der Method Feeder soviel anders ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Lenzibald, es heißt anders, darum muss man daraus ein kleines Dogma machen. Eh scho wissen!?


----------



## GandRalf (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Andal schrieb:


> Eh scho wissen!?



Das heißt "Echauffieren"!


----------



## Hümpfi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Das kann ich dir gerne erklären.
Wenn du deinen Teig um ein Blei Rumknetest und deinen Hakenköder darein Steckst weißt du nie ib dein Blei auf dem Köder liegt oder nicht. Zudem wird der Method Feeder mit normalen Grundfutter gefischt und der Köder liegt immer oben auf. Das erste was der Fisch findet ist der Köder. Dein Teig wird sich vil. mal nach ner Halben Stunde vom Blei Lösen und Schließt somit ein schnelles Fischen aus. Das ist beim Method Feeder nicht so.

mfg


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Servus
Mönsch Andal vieleicht kann ich noch was Lernen. Vieleicht ist des doch ganz anders wie wir Alten denken.
Aber METHOD FEEDER hört sich echt gut an, vor allem is da so ein bischen Englisch dabei darum wirds so modern und anders sein.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## bloozer (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Okay, werde mal versuchen die Pellets einzuweichen über Nacht im Kühlschrank. Habe gestern versucht die Pellets mit Boliebohrer zu durchbohren. Das geht ja gar nicht... Wie macht ihr das? Mit diesen Bait Bands? Kann man da auch mehrere Pellets anködern?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



bloozer schrieb:


> Okay, werde mal versuchen die Pellets einzuweichen über Nacht im Kühlschrank. Habe gestern versucht die Pellets mit Boliebohrer zu durchbohren. Das geht ja gar nicht... Wie macht ihr das? Mit diesen Bait Bands? Kann man da auch mehrere Pellets anködern?



Geht schon...allerdings nur mit viel Geduld und am besten *ohne* Boiliebohrer.
Gaaanz dünner Bohrer+Akkuschrauber+Gefühl.Ist der Druck zu gross,bricht die Chose

Oder die einfache Lösung,vorgebohrte Pellets.
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....p?info=p928_Solar-Tackle-Halibut-Hookers.html

Pre drilled Hookers


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Aber METHOD FEEDER hört sich echt gut an..



Lenzi, das "Ding" hiess auf deutsch mal Futterspirale - also
im Prinzip Asbach-Uralt das Ganze.
Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Engländer die Futterspirale dann bis
ins Detail verfeinert und es ist das heutige Produkt daraus ge-
worden - eine feine Sache.
Die können sowas eben, die Engländer #6

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Andal (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Lenzi, das "Ding" hiess auf deutsch mal Futterspirale - also
> im Prinzip Asbach-Uralt das Ganze.
> Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Engländer die Futterspirale dann bis
> ins Detail verfeinert und es ist das heutige Produkt daraus ge-
> ...



110%!!!

Das ist auch das, was dann am Ende den originalen Specimenhunter vom guten Allrounder unterscheidet.


----------



## paulmeyers (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Und wieso erfinden es die Engländer?

Weil man in Deutschland nur hört:" Halts Maul und jetzt mach den Teig ums Blei, das ham wir immerso gemacht".


----------



## cyberpeter (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz haben die Engländer die Futterspirale dann bis
> ins Detail verfeinert und es ist das heutige Produkt daraus ge-
> worden - eine feine Sache.
> Die können sowas eben, die Engländer #6



Verfeinert ...#d

ich würde eher sagen die "Insolaner" haben es an Ihre "Karpfenpufftümpel" angepasst 

Wer würde bitte auf die Idee kommen, an einem größeren tieferen Gewässer wie sie bei uns nicht unbedingt so selten sind, mit den "superneuen" Method Feederteilen von Drennon, ESP usw. freiwillig zu angeln.  

Gut aufgrund Mould kann man das ganze mit fast sauberen Händen befüllen. Wenn man aber mal weiter werfen muß und der Tümpel halt nicht nur 1,5m tief ist wird man sich wundern, was von dem bisschen Futter, wirklich noch unten ankommt wenn man nicht einen PVA Sack/Strumpf drüberzieht noch dazu wenn das Gewässer das nicht so ganz "kleinfischfrei" ist und die Karpfen nicht unbedingt dicht gedrängt stehen wie das in vielen "Karpfenpuffs" in GB der Fall ist.


Gruß Peter


----------



## bloozer (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Nach meinen Infos wird hier in Donau (Ulm) mit dem Method Feeder auch gut gefangen... Vor allem Barben mit Pellets am Haar soll möglich sein. Ob dies aber besser läuft als mit Festblei oder Futterkorb bezweifle ich auch! 

Werde es diese Saison selber überprüfen!


----------



## Hümpfi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Ich Fische mit der Method Feeder auch in 6m Tiefem Wasser. Man muss halt eben nur wissen wie man es Anstellen muss =)

mfg


----------



## wisokij (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Habe gestern mal den Methodfeeder ausprobiert und mit dem normalen Feedern verglichen.

Der enorme Vorteil gegenüber der klassischen Made ist, dass die Grundel bei uns den Boilie nur schwer knacken kann. Es gibt deutlich weniger Grundelbisse.

Irgendwann waren auch mal Rotaugen am Platz und es haben sehr viele kleine gebissen. (Bis jetzt keinen Biss am Methodfeeder).

Nach weiteren 2h sind auch die Brassen eingetroffen. Es gab nen harten Biss am Methodfeeder. Die erste Brasse war gefangen.

Keine 10 Minuten später hatte ich zwei schöne große Brassen mit der Made gefangen.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Das Futter bzw Pellets sind deutlich teurer, als wirklich sehr gutes Feederfutter.
Man fängt deutlich weniger, dafür Qualitativ größere Fische. 
Ein weiterer Nachteil für mich ist, man hat ständig das Gefühl, dass Futter würde bei großer Distanz nicht am Platz ankommen, sondern an der Wasseroberfläche aufplatzen.

Vielleicht noch ein weiterer wichtiger Aspekt. Ich habe festgestellt, wo ein 40g Feederkorb bei uns liegen bleibt, so treibt der 40g Methodfeeder weg. Dieser bietet der Strömung eine größere Angriffsfläche.

Also ruhig mal ne Nummer schwerer kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

So ne Selbsthakmontage an der Method Feeder hat für mich auch den Vorteil das man ohne Probleme mehrere Feederruten fischen kann. Man muss nicht unbedingt schnell reagieren, weil sich der Fisch selbst hakt. Freilauf rein und dann kann auch ein großer Fisch die Rute nicht ins Wasser ziehen.


----------



## bloozer (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Habe mir die Pellets von NB Angelsport gekauft... Waren preislich sehr attraktiv und sind von der Qualität auch sehr gut!

http://www.nbangelsport.de/product_....html/XTCsid/58050bef770c3632d034747a717be91a


----------



## Aal_Willi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Ich Fische mit der Method Feeder auch in 6m Tiefem Wasser. Man muss halt eben nur wissen wie man es Anstellen muss =)



Vollkommen richtig Hümpfi, aber das weiss der Cyberpeter nicht -
der ist kein Vollblut- sondern Internetangler... :q
Zu köstlich, wäre schön wenn der noch ein paar blamable State-
ments abgibt, zu Dingen, von denen er mal wieder keine Ahnung hat - Oder lass ihn halt weiter träumen, auch egal 

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Ich hab´s jetzt mal mit auch ein paar mal mit Mini-Boilies (14mm) auf dicke Brachsen versucht.
Weiß nicht, ob das Method war:#c
Hab halt um mein (Fest)Blei Futter geknetet.
Vorfach ca. 15cm.

Den Platz hab ich mit einigen Ballen billiger Eigenmischung (Paniermehl, Partikel (Hanf Weizen, Dosemais und gebröselte Pellets/Boilies/ Frolic) plus Aroma und zerschnittene Mistwürmer) angefüttert.
Zum Abdunkeln kam Erde dazu.

Ums Blei kam der selbe Mix, nur wesentlich feuchter, und als Teig geknetet.
Hatte Fehlbisse ohne Ende.

Das Dauergepiepe har genervt!#q
Vermute, die Fische Schieben nur das Blei rum...

Ab und zu blieb aber ein Fisch hängen:
Alles Brachsen kapp ü50.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich hab´s jetzt mal mit auch ein paar mal mit Mini-Boilies (14mm) auf dicke Brachsen versucht.
> Weiß nicht, ob das Method war:#c




Na klar.
"the method" - eine bewährte Methode auf alle größeren Friedfische und besonders auch Karpfen!

Die neue Method Feeder Geschichte ist ja eine Abwandlung davon....ein bissl feiner und vor allem der neuartige "Futterkorb" der sicherstellen soll, dass der Haken immer oben auf dem Futter liegt.
Solange der als Festmontage gefischt wird, braucht man keine Feederrute dafür, sondern nur wenn als Durchlauf gefischt(wegen der dann erforderlichen Bissanzeige).

Praktisch und besonders anfängerfreundlich sind die vorgefertigten Rigs, die es auch in so klein gibt dass auch jemand der keine Haken binden kann damit angeln kann.
Die passenden Minipellets ermöglichen den Fang auch kleinerer Friedfische.

Ich habe früher Versuche mit 12er Haken an sehr dünner Fireline Christel und einzelnen Maiskörnern am Haar gemacht und damit Schleien, Brassen und Plötzen gefangen.
Bei größeren Ködern(und erforderlichen größeren Haken) stieg die Größe der Fische und Karpfen kamen dazu.
Allerdings mit normalen Grundruten da die geriffelten Futterbleie fest montiert waren und ich die Bissanzeige an der Spitze so nicht brauchte.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Ich halte die Zitterspitze bei The Method für ganz und gar entbehrlich. Die Schnur, oder leichte Einhängebissanzeiger, optional mit einem sensiblen elektronischen Bissanzeiger sind absolut ausreichend. Die elektronische Variante ist zudem weitaus weniger ermüdend, als pausenlos eine Zitterspitze zu beobachten, die meiner Meinung nach viel mehr für häufige Bisse erdacht wurde, denn für den gezielten Fang größerer Fische, die auch dementsprechend in längeren Intervallen an den Haken gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

So isses.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Hm ich stell mir mal ne durchschnittliche Grundrute fürs Stillwasser vor mit 30-60g oder 40-80g Wurfgewicht, dazu eine feste Method Feeder mit 30 oder 40g Gewicht, die vielleicht noch ein bisschen im Schlamm einstinkt. Als Köder Pellets oder stinknormale Naturköder wie Maden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man an der "normalen" Spitze einer Grundrute merkt, wenn kleinere Fische den Köder abfressen wollen oder man z. B. ein etwas größeres Rotauge schon gehakt hat, das das Gewicht kaum wegziehen kann. Wenn ich da an mein Stammgewässer denke...da gehts mit den Bissen meist nicht Schlag auf Schlag und man lässt die Montage länger drin. Das wäre ja fatal, wenn man das nicht bemerken würde.


----------



## Andal (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*

Ich will deine Vorstellungskraft ja nicht in Abrede stellen, aber die frühen Swimfeederruten hatten auch keine Zitterspitzen und sie funktionierten und funktionieren nach wie vor einwandfrei. Zu dem schrieb ich auch von der "Bissanzeige über die Schnur" und die ist auch im Vergleich zu selbst feinsten Quivern immer noch deutlicher; man muss da halt nur genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Siever (26. April 2013)

*AW: Method Feeder*



D1985 schrieb:


> Hm ich stell mir mal ne durchschnittliche Grundrute fürs Stillwasser vor mit 30-60g oder 40-80g Wurfgewicht, dazu eine feste Method Feeder mit 30 oder 40g Gewicht, die vielleicht noch ein bisschen im Schlamm einstinkt. Als Köder Pellets oder stinknormale Naturköder wie Maden.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man an der "normalen" Spitze einer Grundrute merkt, wenn kleinere Fische den Köder abfressen wollen oder man z. B. ein etwas größeres Rotauge schon gehakt hat, das das Gewicht kaum wegziehen kann. Wenn ich da an mein Stammgewässer denke...da gehts mit den Bissen meist nicht Schlag auf Schlag und man lässt die Montage länger drin. Das wäre ja fatal, wenn man das nicht bemerken würde.


Als Kind habe ich mit den fettesten Ruten auf alles Mögliche geangelt und in der Regel konnte man die Zupfer auch von handlangen Rotaugen erkennen. Beim Karpfenangeln mit Hartmais und kleinen Boilies passiert es hier auch immer mal, dass ein 25-30er Rotauge sich hakt. Auch wenn ein 120g- Blei an der Montage hängt, erkenne ich an der Spitze der Rute, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------

